# What does 'IBT2 or equivalent' mean?



## comstock (Aug 21, 2005)

What qualifications are equivalent to IBT2?

Specifically is EDCL an IBT 2 equivalent?


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 21, 2005)

ECDL pisses over IBT2.

IBT2

is now a dead qualification but more or elss equivalent to the current CLAIT Plus


----------



## miss direct (Aug 21, 2005)

I have IBT II!

Integrated Business Technology

slightly advanced spreadsheet, database and WP stuff.


----------

